# Focus Black Forest Rahmen in M schwarz-weiss



## Bassi.s (31. Oktober 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150686053448?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

